# Expert suggestion for buying LED TV



## Tenida (Sep 12, 2015)

1. Budget? 33K (max)
2. Display type and size? 32 inch-42inch
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? TV, Console gaming and watching movies
4. Ports Required? min 2 HDMI, 1USB (two will do wonder  )
5. Preferred choice of brand? Premium (samsung, Lg and Sony), budget brand (VU)
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? What about Vu 40D6575 @24k. And LG 32LF560T in mind.
7. Any other info that you want to share. 

What do you think about VU brand in comparison with other premium brand?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2015)

Philips 40PFL4958 101.6 cm (40) Full HD LED Television -31,862.

Link:Philips 40PFL4958 101.6 cm (40) Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------



## Tenida (Sep 12, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] please reply.


----------

